# Costs estimate for adding new circuits?



## superjedi (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone has ever had an electrician in to run new circuits.  
We're in the early stages of a kitchen remodel and we're going to need to have new circuits run for a dishwasher and garbage disposal.  
It's an older house which never had these appliances at all.  

The service panel is in the garage and the house is on a crawlspace.  The total length of the new wiring would probably be around 30' or so.
Just curious how much I'll be looking at.  If it's too much, I guess we can just toss our dirty dishes out the window.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 17, 2010)

If you are doing a kitchen remodel a few new circuits is the least of your worries. You will need to bring the whole area being renovated up to code. This of course depends on the extent of the renovation. When I hear kitchen renovation I think new cabinets, appliances, etc.

I must say, if you are worried about what it is going to cost to run the electric line for a new DW maybe you should rethink this renovation until you have the appropriate funds.


----------



## superjedi (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, new cabinets, appliances, etc.

Didn't say I was worried about the cost, just asking about a ballpark estimate.  Since you are an electrical contractor, what would you charge to do something like this?
PM if you prefer.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 17, 2010)

Try this
Cost of Adding an Electrical Outlet - Get Prices and Estimates - CostHelper.com


----------



## superjedi (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, Wuzzat.  Interesting stuff on costhelper.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 18, 2010)

superjedi said:


> Didn't say I was worried about the cost, just asking about a ballpark estimate.


Sorry, I guess I took this the wrong way:


superjedi said:


> Just curious how much I'll be looking at. If it's too much, I guess we can just toss our dirty dishes out the window.








superjedi said:


> Since you are an electrical contractor, what would you charge to do something like this?


There is no way to tell what is involved in a remodel without seeing the job.
Even though it is a short distance you still have to get from the garage to the crawlspace under the DW. That or down the wall behind it. Either way the job is much more involved that having a panel in a full unfinished basement for example, and less involved that if it were on a slab. 

I would just call around and have a few guys give you quotes.
Who is doing the rest of the work there? Why not just have them give you a price?


----------



## superjedi (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah, well the dirty dishes out the window part was a joke.  Maybe my sense of humor is weird.

I do have someone coming over to look at everything and give us an estimate.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, the publisher RS Means puts out books estimating just about anything, and the prices are corrected for ZIPcode.  
You can peek into one of these books at Border's and the like.


----------



## triple D (Mar 19, 2010)

there are several of us who do the work every day out here. problem is out here is all across america. Let us know the prices of the bids you get from licensed electricians, and we will be more than happy to tell you if that seems fair for the particular areas we are in. Good luck on your project. In my neck of the woods your circuits would run you around 200-250 a piece.


----------



## superjedi (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks.  I got the first quote in today.  Here's the description word for word:

Services Rendered: 
1.) Installation of one new 50 amp, 240 volt circuit for a free standing Kitchen Range unit with a Range outlet in the Kitchen and a new breaker installed in the existing power panel. (Owner to supply the Range plug and cord from the Range unit). 
2.) Installation of one new 20 amp, 120 volt circuit for an outlet for power to one new Dishwashing unit and one new Garbage Disposal unit with cord and plug disconnecting means for both units. All new circuits are to be terminated in the existing Kitchen area. 
3.) [_Name of company_] to supply an electrical permit and city inspection required by the City of Newport News. Owner to be present at the time of 
City Inspection. 

The total cost given for this work is $940.00. Any opinions on whether that seems fair?

The company is licensed/insured and was recommended to us by my sister-in-law who used them to have a lot of work done in her home.  She was pleased with the work they did for her.


----------



## triple D (Mar 21, 2010)

Just how far is it from panel to the kitchen? and is any of the run in pipe/conduit/flex? Is there any drywall removal necessary?


----------



## superjedi (Mar 21, 2010)

Panel to the kitchen is around 35'-40' straight line distance.  Not sure if the wiring that's being replaced is in any type of conduit.  
The guy told me if there's any drywall removal necessary, the only place they should have to do it is maybe 2 small areas in the garage near the panel.


----------



## triple D (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats really not to bad. Sounds like some decent people, and its always nice to stay within the circle of referred contractors, when choosing someone to work in your home. Good luck, let us know how long it took them, and if price went up or anything.


----------



## superjedi (May 1, 2010)

Hi, just following up on this thread.
The work was completed as contracted a couple of weeks ago.  The guy originally estimated being at the house for 10 hours or so, but managed to get everything done in about 6 1/2 hours.
Very clean job, and as he stated when he did the estimate, the only patch work I'll have to do is in 2 small places in the garage.  Everything passed inspection and our kitchen is good to go electrically!


----------



## ohmy (May 3, 2010)

That's great. Hiring a professional should always be like that.


----------



## triple D (May 5, 2010)

thanks for posting back, lets us all know a little more each day. Glad it all worked out fer ya, Dan


----------

